# [SOLVED] Problem in installing RealTek RTL 8139 PCI Ethernet card on WinXP



## M.Laeeq (Apr 10, 2006)

i just tried to install a Realtek RTL 8139 lan card on winxp sp2 but it failed to work, windows XP is detecting it as an ethernet controller and is unable to load the drivers...i downloaded the drivers off the realtek site and installed it but it still didnt work... ? 

Waiting for your reply,

best regards,
Laeeq


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Problem in installing RealTek RTL 8139 PCI Ethernet card on WinXP*

Try changing the slot the card is in and reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Problem in installing RealTek RTL 8139 Ethernet card*

Are you sure its a rtl 8139? Have you phyically looked at card? Confirming
that it is in fact what you think it is,,lol. Usually there will be model 
numbers, and or brand of nic card. If it is all correct and xp is not diggin
it the card may be bad.


----------



## M.Laeeq (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Problem in installing RealTek RTL 8139 PCI Ethernet card on WinXP[Solved]*

Hi there,



> Are you sure its a rtl 8139? Have you phyically looked at card? Confirming
> that it is in fact what you think it is,,lol. Usually there will be model
> numbers, and or brand of nic card. If it is all correct and xp is not diggin
> it the card may be bad.


Thanx manic. I assumed that my machine has a same NIC card as of my colleage's machine, bcoz our machines have almost identical specifications in our office. When I ran PC Wizard software on my machine i got the real model name of my NIC card, which is Intel100/Pro VE. I then googled for its driver and installed it n my problem is solved.

regards,
Laeeq


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Problem in installing RealTek RTL 8139 PCI Ethernet card on WinXP*

Glad to help,,,


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Small wonder the Realtek drivers didn't work! :grin:


----------

